# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > مدیریت دیتابیس (Database Administration) > مسائل مرتبط با نصب و راه اندازی >  نحوه ارتباط ویژوال بیسیک با اسکیو ال

## amirkian



----------


## Vahid_Nasiri

احتمالا بدنه پیام را فراموش کرده اید یا مهم نبوده ...... 
تنها چیزی که مهم است این است که ConnectionString را مخصوص sqlServer تنظیم کنید ...... بقیه اش را در msdn پیدا کن .........

----------


## vbstar

دوست عزیز شما می تونی این کد رو بصورت عمومی در تمام برنامه خود استفاده کنی.

1-ابتدا دو تا متغیر در قسمت عمومی تعریف می کنی.
Public Cnn1 As ADODB.Connection
Public strCnn As String
2-بعد کد زیر رو :
' * -- C   N   N   E   C   T   I   O   N   -- *
Public Sub Connection&#40;&#41;  
strCnn = "Provider=SQLOLEDB.1;Persist Security Info=False;User ID=sa;Initial Catalog=Name_Bank"
Set Cnn1 = New ADODB.Connection
Cnn1.ConnectionString = strCnn
Cnn1.ConnectionTimeout = 100
Cnn1.Open strCnn
End Sub

3- فقط باید بجای Name_Bank ، اسم بانکی رو که در SQL Server تعریف کردی قرار بدی.

4- توی هر فرمی که خواستی به SQL وصل بشی کافیه که اول این Sub رو Call کنی.

Private Sub Form_Load&#40;&#41;
    Call Connection
 End Sub

شهرام برنا

----------

